# Nass - 7/31/10



## bvibert (Jul 31, 2010)

Got out for a nice ride with Woodcore and a few of his friends from riding other places.  I elected to play sweeper for most of the ride, which was a nice change of pace from my typical rides of pedaling as hard as I can to try to catch Woodcore.

We ended up rolling Jug>Scoville twisties>Sandy Pelican>up Knee tree>Tent trail>down Johnnycake climb>Hinman>69er>Cemetery twisties>Stony hill rd>2 bears>High road>Baba's bridge>Sessions>B-street>BSB>done.

All told it was about 12 miles and a very nice loop.  The two riders that I spent the most time with in the back of the pack seemed to really enjoy their introduction to Nass.  And it was a really nice way to end July for me.


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 1, 2010)

Definitely a great ride yesterday! The weather was perfect, the trails are super dry, rolling awesome, no mechanicals and we had the perfect size group for a nice loop around the forbidden forest. We ended covering just about 12 miles in 2.5 hours and managed some great conversation along the way......Wish all rides could be this good!

Here's the GPS track.......

http://www.crankfire.com/gps/track/9108/saturday_afternoon_fun


----------



## bvibert (Aug 1, 2010)

I forgot to mention that I also finally rolled that stupid little skinny on the 69er for the first time this year!  Probably because there was someone behind me, so I just went for it instead of stopping once I get on it like I normally do when I'm just trying desperately to keep up with Woodcore.


----------

